# Help me please timing belt gets loose 00 audi s4 NY



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey my name is joe and iv having some issues with my 2000 audi s4 i recently replaced my timing belt. I drove the car about 3000 miles fine it was running really at top notch. recently i heard some chatter inside the timing belt casing so i took it all apart looked and saw my belt loose i took everthing off and replaced the whole kit bec i thought it was a faulty timingbelt kit. I was wondering if the pullys were not on rite torkspecs would this happen? would the belt be getting loose it very weird bec when i loosen the timingbelt the pullys are good and tight. for some reason i put the bar back on and make sure the carts in timing and it is but when its loose i hear like valve tick. but if i put it back again making it tight it goes away i know the motor didnt skip timing! can anyone give me some insight about my problem please i will not keep taking my front end off and tighting my belt. I also purchased 3 hydraulic tentioners.


----------



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

might i add and went and tried all of them and it still has the same problem! Let me add that the week b4 i got a apr chip and threw a o2 code so they put the test pipe application in the ecu then and i have tuned headers and piggies and 2 stock cats no resignator and a high flow muffler i think apr put the test pipe application on my car.


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

are u knocking the camshaft gears loose before tensioning the belt and then locking them back down


----------



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

no should i?


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

yes get a Bentley


----------

